# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bathroom floor - concrete and fibre cement - how to tile?

## Danos

Hi 
I am in the midst of renovating my bathroom and am trying to decide on the best way to setup the floor so that I can tile over it. 
Currently all the wet areas have a concrete base, layed on a single skin brick foundation.  Where the bath was there is nothing, just bearers and dirt. 
I would like to cover the hole with cement sheeting, grind the concrete back where needed and then level the surface with leveling compound.  Currently the concrete floor is level with the floorboards outside of the bathroom.  Obviously tiling over the top will raise the floor prob 20mm max (i am assuming). 
Just in need of advice on if this is a good idea, or what could be done better.   
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## TermiMonster

This is not an unusual set up for bathrooms from the 50's 60's, in my experience (esp ex govs). Frame up the sub floor, put down a timber floor (strip or sheet) then cement sheet at the same level as the concrete.  Then, as you say, a leveling compound or screed, depending on what you want, and tile.  If the existing (slab) floor level is equal to outside floor, you will probably end up with a step up, unless you are willing to knock 20 or so mm off the slab (not usually a practical solution).  
My 2 bobs worth, anyway.
Good luck,
TM

----------


## Danos

Cheers mate, i had a chippy look at it and he said it'll prob give me trouble with cracked tiles etc just laying cement sheeting down because of the join.  He said to back fill the hole with sand then lay some concrete over the top and level with leveling compound.  As for the raised floor entering the bathroom, i might look at grinding a slight grade on the first row or two of tiles to reduce the step a bit. 
Fingers crossed. 
Dane

----------


## TermiMonster

Fair enough.
TM

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi 
> I am in the midst of renovating my bathroom and am trying to decide on the best way to setup the floor so that I can tile over it. 
> Currently all the wet areas have a concrete base, layed on a single skin brick foundation.  Where the bath was there is nothing, just bearers and dirt. 
> I would like to cover the hole with cement sheeting, grind the concrete back where needed and then level the surface with leveling compound.  Currently the concrete floor is level with the floorboards outside of the bathroom.  Obviously tiling over the top will raise the floor prob 20mm max (i am assuming). 
> Just in need of advice on if this is a good idea, or what could be done better.   
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  If the options are tibber and sheet or sand fill and concrete. 
I would look at laying the timber supports at a level that will allow a sheet of Compressed Cement sheet, it comes in 18 mm thickness, more than enough to make the floor solid enough to tile over without the risk of tiles cracking. 
If you plan to put a shower over it, be sure to waterproof the base and along the joints on all sided of the room and shower base. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## Dr Freud

I figure these jobs are going to be down for a while.  For the amount of time spent on other less permanent projects, I'd over engineer it (as I regularly do  :Shock: ). 
(We have concrete and brick over here, but as you guys use a lot of timber, maybe some termite treatment while you have access to the subterranean wet area)? 
Steel rods tied into existing slab, mesh into new concrete base, at least as thick as existing slab. Screed falls then waterproofing.  I have used a hardwood ramp across the doorway width to remove a step into bathroom.  Can't see from the pic if this will work for you?  Make sure it's not too steep as wet feet may be stepping out onto it.

----------


## Danos

Cheers guys, i've got a plumber coming around today to have a look at moving some of the pipework and installing a toilet. 
I'll prob grab some creosote and give the woodwork a bit of a lather before i fill and concrete and maybe add a ant cap. 
If i had a sand fill with concrete top should i be worried about moisture coming up through the sand to the base of the concrete slab?  I am thinking i'd prob have to lay sand, then a steel sheet (damp course?) then the slab on top. 
I have attached the latest design for the room below.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Interesting drawing, what program did you do that on?

----------


## Danos

Google sketchup.  Pretty easy to use once you get the hang of it.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Thanks Danos, I will give that a run.

----------

